# Took in an abused baby girl



## amynmcgee (May 12, 2012)

I got Molly this past Wednesday from a family where she's had no vet care, love, attention, etc. The first thing I done was bathe and feed her which afterwards she got plenty of hugs and kisses. On Thursday I got some flea drops for her because the poor baby was eat up. I called the vet so I could get her shots, wormer, checked for heartworms, get her five baby teeth pulled bc her big girl teeth are already in and to get her spayed next week. I noticed yesterday that she wasn't eating and not feeling well. I automatically thought of the flea drops and gave her a bath in dawn. She's still not eating and she just lays in my lap sleeping. Should I be concerned? I noticed the first time I fed her she was jumpy when she was eating. Any noise would make her run from her bowl. I'm wondering if she's just not adjusting to having a loving home. Any advice would be appreciated! (we have two gs rescues and three children and she loves all the attention but maybe the noise of such a big family makes her afraid to eat)


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

First of all I want to say what a good person you are for taking her in! 
She has had a lot of stress....coming from an abusive home, going to the vets and having teeth pulled and trying to adjust to her new home. I'm sure she will adjust in time and will be ok. But if she is not eating that is not good. Put her in a quiet place to eat or even put her in a little pen where she can feel more secure when she eats. What food do you have her on and just curious as to how old she is?
Is her mouth sore from the extractions? It might be wise to have the vet look at her again.
I found with my 2 rescues that the round pen I put them in really helped a lot. They had their own little space, but got to see and hear what was going on around them and I would do that a few times a day. It felt secure to them for times of sleeping and eating.
She will adjust to her new loving home, just give her time But make sure the vet looks at her again just to be safe. Best of luck


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for taking her in! and it may just be because she maybe was told off for eating or something when she was with her old family? is there anyway you can get more info about her background? x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with the playpen/puppy pen thing. It gives them something secure to be in, yet they can see what's going on. I have it in my living room. Good luck with her. Sue


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to you and your new baby, That's so good you took in a dog that really needs a good home. I would just be patient and quiet with her so she doesn't get to stressed forthe first little while a play pen would be a perfect place to some where she can see the family and get used to everyone talk to her lots but let her decide when she's ready to come and join the family don't force it . It won't take long she is still young and when she realizes she safe and no one is going to take her food or hurt her she will be fine.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi welcome and thank you so much for safeing your baby this touched me so much i wish her all the good


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

What a good person to take her in. I know you said next week for vetting so I was confused if this was done already or is she having this done next week if not worms or her teeth bothering her tired and not want to eat or she is just adjusting to her new environment most likely if her vetting has been done.


----------

